
Show HN: A site to improve Reddit's /r/photoshopbattles experience - mmulligan282
https://www.editedimages.com
======
mmulligan282
I'm a longtime fan of Reddit's /r/photoshopbattles, but I was frustrated with
having to scroll & click through all the comments to see the edited images.
So, I decided to tackle the problem as a hobby project. Through the process I
learned a lot about making a scalable web app. The site uses postgresql,
elasticsearch, redis, aws lambda, s3, and react. I'd love to get feedback &
answer any questions about the project!

